# Sex?



## extrabigguylover (Feb 21, 2012)

A little blunt, I know, but I have a few questions I was hoping I could get a hand with. I am in a relationship with a guy who is probably creeping up to the 400 lb mark. He is the first 'big guy' I have ever dated, so logistical question: what would be the best position for him? I honestly don't really have much experience with anything but the basic guy on top as I find girl on top a little uncomfortable.... We've been fooling around a bit and he always pulls me on top. Is there a way we can do this where we will both be comfortable? Thoughts, opinions, suggestions please!


----------



## Anjula (Feb 21, 2012)

the best position is you on top, I'm not a huge fan either althought with big guy its definitely more fun than with a skinny. Anyway, fool around, have fun and you wil find out what works for you.


----------



## SitiTomato (Feb 21, 2012)

Yes please!

Oh...I should probably read more than the title. In my experience it helps sometimes to use objects for leverage. Try experimenting on the very edge of the bed or with a couch/stool/chair.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Feb 21, 2012)

As a big guy the girl on top is the easiest but don't let that stop you from trying other positions and trying them out. You just got to find out what works for you guys.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Feb 21, 2012)

Reverse cowgirl and doggystyle
<//< Just sayin'.


----------



## Zowie (Feb 21, 2012)

Try guy-on-top, but with your legs hiked over his shoulders.


----------



## Fat Brian (Feb 21, 2012)

Honestly ,a lot of it depends on how big you are as well. Double fatty sex is awesome but there are some limitations on positions that work. Just try some things out and be open about it, it can be done many ways so there isn't any reason for hurt feelings in the testing phase.


----------



## PandaGeek (Feb 22, 2012)

Also depends on how comfortable he is with himself. You on top is easiest, but don't be afraid to try things... but as the guy that has been in that situation, the more comfortable I got with having sex with my lady the more comfortable I got with trying things out. If it worked... awesome, if it wasn't working we just didn't worry about it and moved onto something more comfortable.


----------



## MrBob (Feb 22, 2012)

Zowie said:


> Try guy-on-top, but with your legs hiked over his shoulders.



Definitely this one. Though it's all good!


----------



## Goreki (Feb 23, 2012)

Zowie said:


> Try guy-on-top, but with your legs hiked over his shoulders.


Best position ever is when you do this, but pull your legs as far back over yourself as possible. Sometimes you pull a muscle, but it's totally worth it XD


----------



## Dolce (Feb 23, 2012)

I would really appreciate some pics in this thread. If you can't post pics then at least draw a picture.

I am seeing a guy who is sooooooo friggin' hot and about 380... first big guy for me, too, and I am pretty damn excited! He's a total hunk.. I feel like I hit the jackpot


----------



## Isa (Feb 23, 2012)

Dolce said:


> I would really appreciate some pics in this thread. If you can't post pics then at least draw a picture.
> 
> I am seeing a guy who is sooooooo friggin' hot and about 380... first big guy for me, too, and I am pretty damn excited! He's a total hunk.. I feel like I hit the jackpot



While not actual pictures, this site is very helpful with giving ideas of how most positions work.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Feb 26, 2012)

Girl on top always worked best for me, but I like the side position too.

Basically, the girl lays on her side and lifts her topmost leg. The dude enters from behind and you can get a good thrust going.

Legs over the shoulder gives the most ramming power, though, if that's your thing. Most fattie lovers get off on this even more.


----------



## cakeboy (Mar 2, 2012)

The best position is the one where your penis enters her vagina. Lather, rinse, repeat. It makes your penis feel like it's wrapped up in warm blankets, eating cupcakes, and watching Star Wars. Fuck yeah!


----------



## SanDiega (Mar 6, 2012)

You kind of have to be on top in some cases.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect (Apr 6, 2012)

Not really a fan of girl on top.


----------



## Kamily (Apr 6, 2012)

Just experiment with different positions to find out what you like and what works. Have fun!!


----------



## mediaboy (Apr 7, 2012)

How about slow grinding doggy with his belly resting on the small of your back?

All this girl in top stuff is fine and dandy but this is real fatty mcfatfat style sex


----------



## Sasquatch! (Apr 8, 2012)

Abstinence style, DnD manuals in each hand?


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sasquatch! said:


> Abstinence style, DnD manuals in each hand?



You're clearly playing DnD with the wrong crowd.


----------



## Goreki (Apr 9, 2012)

Geodetic_Effect said:


> Not really a fan of girl on top.


What about it doesn't do it for you?


----------



## Fox29 (Apr 12, 2012)

I guess everyone have their own preferences, most of what I can think of has already been listed above (doggy style, legs on top of shoulders, laying on side sex)..

My favorite would still be being on top (I'm a girl fyi);
That way you get way more control but my husband is still verbal if he's about to get off so I slow down to make it last longer, and he also seems to enjoy it since he can like grab my butt and thighs while we're at it, while I usually massage his sides/love handles, rub my belly against his annnnd.. Yep. 

Sorry if I went a little far/TMI

But it's good to get creative and you'll learn what he likes the more you practice and get to know him


----------



## JenFromOC (Apr 12, 2012)

Geodetic_Effect said:


> Not really a fan of girl on top.



We should get together and compare notes.....


----------



## balletguy (Apr 20, 2012)

The Reverse Cowgirl always does it for me


----------

